# Thick Tailed Gecko (Barking Gecko)



## mblissett (Sep 30, 2004)

Thinking of getting one of these..... Eventually to be two..... What do you guys reckon....

Is there any special requirements ??

Or websites with info ?

A lady has a male for sale for $60 as he is excess stock... good price ?

Thanks guys !!


----------



## Dicco (Sep 30, 2004)

There are no real special requirements and the person you purchase from should tell you everything you need to know on husbandary. And $60 is a good buy.


----------



## mblissett (Oct 1, 2004)

I have decided to get this gecko, cause it is my 1st gecko does anyone have a bit of advice on setting up the enclosure. I am using a standard 2ft fish tank ??
I am going to use peat moss on the floor with a zooped waterfall in the corner and quite a bit of drift wood for it to hide in and also so mini palms for decoration.

What sort of heating ??


----------



## Dicco (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.vhs.com.au/CareSheet_ThickTailGecko.html From the VHS site.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Just make sure you have very very good security on the tank, as they are great jail breakers.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 1, 2004)

> I am going to use peat moss on the floor with a zooped waterfall in the corner and quite a bit of drift wood for it to hide in and also so mini palms for decoration.
> 
> What sort of heating ??



My advice is to keep things as simple as possible. An elaborate setup might look nice, but it's much easier to work with simplicity. I'd use sand and a hide, preferable an upside down terracotta pot or similar, rather than a flat rock or piece of wood. The more elaborate the setup, the more easily the feed insects can escape, the more difficult to clean etc. A 2ft enclosure is ideal. Floor heat is probably easiest and is what most gecko keepers use, myself included.

As Sherman said, be careful about them escaping. Many people keep them in open topped enclosures because "they can't climb". If I had $1 for every thick tail escape from an open topped cage I know of I'd be a rich ma...... well, I could afford a nice lunch :lol:

The usual disclaimer: this is just what I'd do, others will disagree, feel free to disregard what I've said.


----------



## mblissett (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks guys...... 

I get him on Sunday..... I can't wait


----------



## MysticLizzards (Oct 1, 2004)

A very cheap way to heat the floor in use a human heating pad (a small one under one end of the tank do not put food or water at that end) try to get one that 3 heating levels and you should do fine


----------



## saikrett (Oct 2, 2004)

whats a human heating pad??


----------



## Possum (Oct 2, 2004)

*Thick Tailed Geckos*

:roll: Lucky thing!

I have been looking and researching this gecko for sometime, but have been unable to find a juvenile pair (I think it is too early, I will need to wait until November when people start selling them)  
I have the enclosure and all the necessary bells and whistles but still waiting for some to become available (I hate waiting, but it is for a good cause)!
Good luck with your new little fellow, let us know how he goes! :lol:


----------



## MysticLizzards (Oct 3, 2004)

*RE: Thick Tailed Geckos*

it's a heating pad people use to relive sore joints or heat up the bed at night time


----------



## saikrett (Oct 3, 2004)

*RE: Thick Tailed Geckos*

ok cool, thanks


----------



## MysticLizzards (Oct 3, 2004)

*RE: Thick Tailed Geckos*

no problem anything to help


----------



## mblissett (Oct 3, 2004)

*RE: Thick Tailed Geckos*

I got him..... he is sooo cute.... think I might call him YOSHI !!

Will post a pic later on


----------



## Tommo (Oct 3, 2004)

*RE: Thick Tailed Geckos*

good luck with the gecko


----------

